

Can You Spot the Snipers Hidden in These Photos? - rishabhsagar
http://www.wired.com/rawfile/2014/03/hidden-snipers/#slide-id-151701

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7361374](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7361374)

